# Ninja Methods, Times & Temps:



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2022)

*Ninja Methods, Times & Temps:*​

*This is going to my “Step By Steps Index” for anyone’s use.*
*I’ll be adding to it when I try some new ones. If anybody finds a better way, please let me know.
These have all been used by me, at least 2 times, some much more often.

NOTE:  These "Step by Steps" were all done, specifically in the "Ninja Smart XL Grill":
Looks Like This:*








*Cheeseburgers——1/4 LB—From Frozen to Ninja Grill*—*-6 patties*
Oil Grill—Hi—Preheat——Set for 20 minutes—
Squeeze 6 patties in @ “ADD FOOD”— Piggy-back 2 if they don’t quite fit.
After a couple minutes, flatten the two piggy-backs.
Check at 5 minutes—Flip for 4 more Min.
Add cheese 20 seconds before done.






*Cheeseburgers——1/4 LB—-Frozen to Grill——4 Patties*
Oil Grill—Hi—Preheat——Set for 20 minutes—
Put 4 patties in @ “ADD FOOD”
Check at 5 minutes—Flip for 4 more Min.
Add cheese 20 seconds before done.


*Cheeseburger——My Mix—75% Beef and 25% Pork 
+ 3 TBS Worcestershire Original.*
Oil Grill—Grill—Hi—Preheat—-set 20 minutes——5 minutes——Flip—4 minutes—Cheese for 20 seconds more
Done Excellent in total time of. 9 1/2 minutes:






*Smoked Sausage (6) *Air Fryer—390°----6 Minutes. (No flip needed)






*Fresh Sausage——Grill (6)*——While it’s still in the wrapper I stab it like a serial killer, but with a Fork.
It’s much easier & quicker while in the clear wrapper.
Then I spray them real light with Avocado Oil.
Then into the Ninja, Set on “Grill”, at 390°, at 20 Minutes.
Then after 4 minutes, I flipped them all.
After 4 more Minutes they were Done.
Note: Different size Sausages take different amounts of time.







*PIZZA (Mama-Mia)*——Air Fry—390°——Cheese on Top——4 Min to 4 1/2 Min.






*FROZEN FISH Fillets*——Air Fry—390°——8 Min——Flip—8 Min.

*FROZEN FISH STICKS*——Air Fry—390°——6 Min——Flip——5 Min.






*Cinnamon Roll (5 Pillsbury in Baking Pan)*——Set Bake—-In Baking Pan—-Preheat5 min——Set 20 min—- Done in 10.






*Chicken Thighs (Boneless & Skinless)* Plate Good side up—-
Set Air Fry—390°—30 Min.—Preheat.
On Plate—Oil, CBP, Gar, Onion—-
At “ADD FOOD” Put on Grill Good side down—-Oil, CBP, Gar, Onion——10 Min—
Sauce both sides while flipping—5 Min
Saucegood top side—4 Min—Done.
I like to take to 180° +.







*Chicken Drums & Thighs. *Plate Good side up, with Oil, CBP, Onion Pow, Gar Pow
Set on Air Fry—390°—30 minutes——.Preheat
At “Add Food” put in Basket Good Side Down for 10 Min
Sauce both sides while flipping Good Side Up—8 Minutes
Leave Good Up & Sauce Again— 4 more Minutes should be done.
I like to take to 180° +.






*French Fries (Home Cut) Peel Taters*—Put in bowl of cold water—
Cut Fries with Fry Cutter— Put in Cold water & Fridge—
Rinse a few times, until the water is clear—Dry with towels—-
Spray Lightly with Oil—
Set @Air Fryer 390°—Set @ 20 Min—-
@ 5Min—Flip—5Min—Flip—5Min—Check or Done.







*FROZEN FRIES  (Steak Fries)*——*Air Fry——400°——5 Min——Flip——5 Min——Done.




*

*Scrapple. Cut @ 1/2”*——
Air Fry—390°——Set 30 Min.——-Preheat
Add Food——Check @ 15 Min——No Flip——5 Min——Done (Total 20 Min)




.

*T-bone steak  3/4” Thick. Manual---Without Smart Probe.*
Grill——HI——Set 20 min——Preheat
ADD FOOD——5 minutes to Pause——Flip
5 more minutes——  Done @ 132° to 145°.






*Pork Chops (1” Thick) ——*
Set Grill—HI—Preheat—
Put in 5 Min—Sauce—Flip—Sauce 2nd side—3 Min.
Take to about 150° IT
*Need Pic*



*Bacon*——Air Fry——390°——Set 20 min——Preheat——Add Bacon——4 Min—Check






*Scallops Wrapped in Bacon*—— Frozen to Thawed— to Air fryer——390°——Set 20 Min——Done in 5 Min.






*Lobster Tail (4 ounce)——*(I remove the meat from the shell)—Thawed—Set at 390° for 10 or more Min.—Preheat—
Thread on wood skewers to keep from curling up.
Put in ——Check at 5 minutes.
*




*


*Spam. 3/8” Thick*——Air Fry——390°——Set 20 Min——Preheat——
Add Spam——At 6 Min, Flip——2 more min, check & remove if done.







*Pork Roll 1/4” to 5/16” Thick*——Grill ——HI——Set 20 Min——Preheat——Add Pork Roll——4 Min—Check—








*Below this Line are Cooks Using Smart Probe:*​

=========================================================================

*USING Smart Probe on a Prime Ribeye @ 1 1/4” Thick. (Perfect)*

So this time I’m going to use the “Smart Probe”, and let the Ninja do the thinking for me.
The first thing I did was Marinate the Steak in some Teriyaki Sauce for about 4 hours in the Fridge.
Then I turned on the Ninja, and selected “Grill”, which will default the ninja temp to “HI” 500°.
Then I selected “Preset” which will cause the Unit to Default to “Beef”.
Then I chose “5” for the amount of Doneness I want, from the list of 1 to 9 settings.
Choosing “5” caused the “Target Temp” of 121° to go up on the left, on the screen.
That’s it—The Settings are complete.

The first thing that happens is the Pre-heat, which takes about 5 to 8 minutes.
Then the Ninja reads *“ADD FOOD” *on the screen, so I did that.
Now the Count-down begins—Mine started at 45° from that point, and kept going Slowly for awhile.
Then it went faster & faster, once the Cold center started warming up.
Then when the Internal Temp hit about 81°, the screen read *“FLIP FOOD”*, so I did that.
Then when the target Temp of 121° was reached by the Internal Temp, the Unit Beeped to let me know it’s time to “Rest” the Meat.
So I left the Smart Probe in & removed the Steak & put it on a plate to *“Rest”*.
The Ninja immediately started a 5 minute Count for the rest that is called for.
At the end of those 5 minutes, I cut the Ribeye into 2 pieces—One for Me & a smaller one for Mrs Bear.

We both agreed that this was easily the Best Steak we’ve ever had, at Home, or away.









Enjoy!

Bear


----------

